# Client is requesting a itemized breakdown after receiving bid



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Charles … thread is 8 yrs old ...


----------



## cabinetrob (Oct 1, 2018)

ABQ Nail Pusher said:


> Hello fellow contractors. I need some advise. I just found this forum and very thankful I did. Finally I can talk to other contractors that aren't competitors.
> I was referred to a client from 2 other previous clients. I was contacted by this client by email and we scheduled a meeting for the next weekend. I was there for 2 1/2 hours and a couple days later I took my plumber to take a look. This was a master bathroom and hall bathroom complete gut remodel. Standard size hall bath (5x12) and semi-large Master bath (12x12). They said they have been wanting to remodel these bathrooms for the last two years but couldn't find or trust a contractor to do so until they heard about my company. The husband asked if I could have someone help his wife pick out materials so I did. I met with his wife on three different occasions at several different supply houses, 12 hours total. She wanted the most expensive materials out there. Free standing soaking tub, freestanding faucet, mud pan, marble tile shower surrounds w/ stone/glass deco, porcelain floor tile, undermount sinks and vessel sinks, waterfall faucets, frame-less clear glass shower enclosures, marble wainscot, espresso shaker door cabs with pull outs, cab hardware, bath hardware, chandelier over tub, toilet, tile baseboard, etc.. Framing at water closet, closet door, shower bench etc.. Move plumbing for tub and shower valve, move some electrical.... As you can see a complete gut and some.
> I finally emailed the proposal and basically the response was "yes we have questions but before we waste any more of your time, do you have a itemized list on how you came up with that number?" What?? They admitted they are wasting my time? Why the heck did I go "window shopping"with his wife for nothing? I couldn't believe it. I told them not unless I have some kind of commitment that we would move forward and work on the numbers to get them where they need to be and then I would bring a SOV (schedule of values) with me to discuss. I can work about 3-5% off the original number and if they need more we need to choose cheaper or less expensive materials or eliminate scope.
> I was very professional and nice in the email and I haven't heard back from them and it now been 4 days. I'm stressing out about this project and thought it was a sure thing. I bid this remodel as I normally would and didn't elevate the bid because I was referred. I just want to go to work and do a good job and show them why I was referred to them. I'm not desperate for the work, I just spent a lot of time because I thought they were ready to get it done with the attitude they had.
> ...


Absolutely not! They will just pick it apart and "think" about doing some of the items themselves. Now you can list everything you will do, but don't tell them the price of each item. Tell them it is proprietary information, and you would share it but don't want your competitors to get your information. If that isn't good enough for them, move on to other work.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

cabinetrob said:


> Absolutely not! They will just pick it apart and "think" about doing some of the items themselves. Now you can list everything you will do, but don't tell them the price of each item. Tell them it is proprietary information, and you would share it but don't want your competitors to get your information. If that isn't good enough for them, move on to other work.


Still an old thread......


----------

